# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Deutsche Lieder

## Tararwen

Nun starte ich eine Post, die über deutsche Lieder ist. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass es hier Deutscheren gibt. Bitte, sagen Sie mir, was Sie über diese Lieder denken, und bitte zeigen Sie mir, was Sie nun anhören auf Deutsch. Danke.      Der Himmel Soll Warten Songtext von Sido Lyrics

----------


## Tararwen



----------


## Ina

Maybe you like this (I like the lyrics)

----------


## 14Russian

You both have terrible taste in music.   At least, it might be only be a minority in Germany that likes that crap.  Hopefully.

----------


## 14Russian



----------


## Ina

And you are not here to teach us what crap is or isn't. Keep it for yourself please. I don't listen to rap, nor rock/punk, but I like the songs above. (If you listen to Die Toten Hosen, you must be in your 40s....). 
Here's one beautiful video and *lyrics*, the song is fine.     Der Morgen erwacht. 
In deinem Sonnenschein. 
Du führst mich nach Haus'. 
An Bergen und Tälern 
Und Städten vorbei. 
Die Sterne vergehen. 
Und fallen mit dir. 
Aus dem Mantel der Nacht. 
Es tut gut dich zu spüren. 
Und bei dir zu sein. 
An diesem schönen Tag.  Sag, kannst du mich sehen? 
Du bist mein Zuhaus'. 
Ich kann dich spüren. 
Bei dir bin ich geborgen. 
Nur du wärmst mich auf.  Du bist mein Licht im weiten Ozean. 
Der Stern, der mich führt. 
Du bist die Sonne, die mir ein Lächeln schenkt. 
Das Licht, das mich berührt.  Du bist die Sonne, der Stern der mich führt. 
Du bist die Heimat. 
Das Licht, das mich berührt. 
Die Welt beginnt zu glühen, in deinem Sonnenschein.    Ich folge dir weiter über Meere und Seen. 
An Gezeiten vorbei. 
Ich dreh mich um dich im Zyklus der Zeit. 
Bei Tag und bei Nacht. 
Du bist die Sonne, die mir ein Lächeln schenkt. 
Das Licht, das mich berührt.

----------


## Ina

And this was my beginning  ::

----------


## 14Russian

> And you are not here to teach us what crap is or isn't. Keep it for yourself please. I don't listen to rap, nor rock/punk, but I like the songs above. (If you listen to Die Toten Hosen, you must be in your 40s....).

 Hahaha.   'Don't listen to rap but the posted videos were rap/hip hop.   So, everyone who commented after the video are 40+?   I don't care if you're 90 or 18, the rap songs suck.  ::   Die Toten Hosen is better, by default. 
Edit:  Yeah, I'm opinionated about music.... so....  ::   
Btw, those rap songs are by commerical artists with a major record label and, incidentally, the lyrics seem shallow and fake to me.

----------


## Ina

> Hahaha.   'Don't listen to rap but the posted videos were rap/hip hop.   So, everyone who commented after the video are 40+?   I don't care if you're 90 or 18, the rap songs suck.   Die Toten Hosen is better, by default. 
> Edit:  Yeah, I'm opinionated about music.... so....   
> Btw, those rap songs are by commerical artists with a major record label and, incidentally, the lyrics seem shallow and fake to me.

 Yes, I posted the Bushido's video because of the lyrics. He's honest. 
Yes, I listen to Abba as my mom does, but YOU and YOUR words says how old you are. And you know very well what I speaking about....  :: . 
Well, commercial yes, we live in an "instant society". What can you do. "Avoid the light", nostalgia mood and "outsiders" can also be commercial themes. Tolstoy wrote that at the beginning of 19th century it was in fashion to be depressed, wasn't it? Long distance calls you.. nothing new, but say, it's for "intellectuals" or arty persons, sophisticated and bla bla... and for vain ones, of course, hehehe....

----------


## 14Russian

> Yes, I posted the Bushido's video because of the lyrics. He's honest. 
> Yes, I listen to Abba as my mom does, but YOU and YOUR words says how old you are. And you know very well what I speaking about.... . 
> Well, commercial yes, we live in an "instant society". What can you do. "Avoid the light", nostalgia mood and "outsiders" can also be commercial themes. Tolstoy wrote that at the beginning of 19th century it was in fashion to be depressed, wasn't it? Long distance calls you.. nothing new, but say, it's for "intellectuals" or arty persons, sophisticated and bla bla... and for vain ones, of course, hehehe....

 My age is redundant here.    It doesn't indicate anything but you still didn't check the comments in the Die Toen Hosen  youtube video, I suspect.  No comment about the other one, too.  ::  
'Bushido' is manufactured tripe and there's nothing to do with age but I suppose it's easier to manipulate younger people to get into it. 
Edit: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/ne...party-20120614 
Haha.   There's much better music to post for Germany.

----------


## Tararwen

@14Russian: Hier gibt's mehr von Die Toten Hosen für Sie.     http://lyricstranslate.com/en/tage-w...ays-these.html   

> You both have terrible taste in music.   At least, it might be only be a minority in Germany that likes that crap.  Hopefully.

 Ich bin doch keine Deutscherin! Ich bin Amerikanerin, und Sie hat mir gesagt, das ich Deutschen finden sollte, also starte ich diese Post.

----------


## Tararwen

Ina, Ihre Wahl _Sonne_ von Schiller war so süß. Vielleicht werden Sie diese mögen.    
Ich kann fast nicht glauben, dass Nena 52 Jahre alt ist! War sie doch immer so hübsch?  ::

----------


## Tararwen

> And this was my beginning

 Und hier war mein Anfang.  ::  ::      
Ich denke, Sie werden keine Lyrics brauchen, um diese Video zu verstehen. Rammstein ist die Gruppe, die mein Bruder zugehört hat, wann ich noch ein kleines Kind war. Ich würde nicht empfehlen, um viele anderen ihrer Liedern anhören, wenn Sie diese geschmacklos gefunden haben. Ungetrübten Hörgenuss, und Alles Gutes!  ::

----------


## Ina

> My age is redundant here.    It doesn't indicate anything but you still didn't check the comments in the Die Toen Hosen  youtube video, I suspect.  No comment about the other one, too.  
> 'Bushido' is manufactured tripe and there's nothing to do with age but I suppose it's easier to manipulate younger people to get into it. 
> Edit: www.rollingstone.com/music/news/german-rapper-bushido-starts-own-political-party-20120614 
> Haha.   There's much better music to post for Germany.

 You read Youtube comments? Lucky you, you have all the time of the in the world.... you are really jobless, aren't you?! Talking about crap, 99% of Youtube comments are pure trash and it has been.... 8 years since I haven't bothered myself with them. Lucky me...  ::  
So, you were easy to manipulate when you were young (= long time ago?) than it's now? Hehee... no, something tells me you've been as stubborn as a mule all your life. But at least those people who are easily influenced - easier can be cured. And hard persons like you usually get swallowed by time and flee into the shadows.... it would really be your "long distance calling"... well, nothing bad except loneliness.  
Yep, artists are great idealists and awful politicians.

----------


## Tararwen

Hier ist 'was von Cassandra Steen und Adel Tawil:

----------


## Tararwen

Hier gibt's es auch was mehr von Adel Tawil:    
Songtext "so soll es bleiben" von Ich&Ich 
Stell hier mal passend zum Thema (auch wenn es letztlich um Suche geht) einen Text von Annette Humpe und Adel Tawil (ich&ich) ein.
Finde hier sind durchaus diskussionswürdige Aussagen drin. 
Ich warte schon so lange,
auf den einen Moment.
Ich bin auf der Suche,
nach 100 %.
Wann ist es endlich richtig,
wann macht es einen Sinn?!
Ich werde es erst wissen,
wenn ich angekommen bin. 
Ich will sagen:
So soll es sein,
so kann es bleiben.
So hab' ich es mir gewünscht.
Alles passt perfekt zusammen,
weil endlich alles stimmt
und mein Herz Gefangen nimmt. 
Wenn es da ist werd ich feiern.
Ich weiß da ist noch mehr.
Es liegt noch soviel vor mir.
Ich lauf noch hinterher.
Bis jetzt fühl ich nur die Hälfte,
von allem was geht.
Ich muss noch weitersuchen,
weil immernoch was fehlt. 
Ich will sagen:
So soll es sein,
so kann es bleiben.
So hab' ich es mir gewünscht.
Alles passt perfekt zusammen,
weil endlich alles stimmt
und mein Herz Gefallen nimmt. 
Ich weiß nicht wo du bist
oder wo du wohnst.
Aber eins ist sicher,
dass es sich lohnt.
Ich bete jede Nacht, dass ich dich finde. 
Und du sagst:
So soll es sein,
so kann es bleiben.
So hab' ich es mir gewünscht.
Alles passt perfekt zusammen,
weil endlich alles stimmt. 
So soll es sein,
so kann es bleiben.
Genauso ist es gut.
Alles passt perfekt zusammen,
weil endlich alles in mir ruht.

----------


## 14Russian

> You read Youtube comments? 
> (snipped off-topic blather)
> Yep, artists are great idealists and awful politicians.

 Blah, blah, blah, blah.... the topic is music so stick to that or don't post. 
The Youtube comments demonstrated the variety of fans who like Die Toten Hosen.   You'd realize that if you took two seconds to check it out.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Blah, blah, blah, blah.... the topic is music so stick to that or don't post.

 Good way to change the subject...
But anyway, Ina and Tara were talking in a friendly way, about "Music", exchanging their favorite German musics, and all of a sudden someone started to be a bit of off-topic with insulting/mocking other's taste of music.
So you better remind yourself "the topic is music (+not insulting/mocking) so stick to that or don't post"

----------


## Lampada

Непонятно, что происходит с ютюбовскими ссылками:  посылают в другое окно.
Это только у меня что ли?

----------

